# Best smokers for Snack Sticks



## jakedatank51 (Apr 7, 2016)

What do you guys think the best smoker would be for just snack sticks? A Bradley with a PID? Or the new masterbuilt. I heard the new masterbuilts hold very good temps and dont have big temp swings.I have a Brinkman trailmaster for all other smokes. I have been making sticks on this for a few years but its so hard to keep low and steady temps. Any input would be great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 7, 2016)

Both would work because they will hold low temps. I just like to have options rather than be tied to expensive Bradley Pucks for smoke...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 7, 2016)

Your trailmaster vertical or horizontal?

I have a vertical one and turned it into a propane smoker with a simple burner.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2016)

I use a MES, works great.

Al


----------



## jakedatank51 (Apr 8, 2016)

Its a horizontal smoker.

And I have heard some of the MES smokers temps jump 20 degrees below and above set temps.

I heard the Bradley's with a PID have hardly any temperature swings?

With my sticks a run low and cant have temps get too high or they fat out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2016)

The only time I have seen swings of more than 5°F is when the MES is loaded with a lot of cold meat and that only lasted the first hour. Once the system, meat and smoker, level out there are very little temp swings. Keep the upper temp set at 170-175 and there is no risk of Fat Out. It is only guys that get impatient and raise the temp 180+ that have problems with melting fat...JJ


----------



## jakedatank51 (Apr 8, 2016)

Now is this with the newer MES. Like to 2.5 model. The Bluetooth one with the window door.?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2016)

No, Gen 1, Model # 20070311. Bearcarver has extensive experience with the MES BT and can give more detail...JJ













036.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jan 15, 2012


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2016)

The only heat trouble I ever had with my Gen #1 was the right side being hotter than the left, and I solved that with a simple piece of aluminum in the bottom right as a heat deflector that pushes heat from the right to the left to balance it out.

The Generation #2.5 hasn't needed anything, and the right and left are the same, and the temp swings are in the low single digits.

Bear


----------



## jrinaldi99 (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a Smokin It 4D.  This unit holds temps within 2 degrees all day long.  The size is massive and can do large batches of snack sticks with ease.  The 3D would be a great choice too.  You need the jerky dryer when doing sausage in it though.  Its a quality unit.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 30, 2016)

If you are going to buy quality meats make sure to get a quality smoker.


----------



## armyguy209 (May 17, 2016)

Jrinaldi99 said:


> I have a Smokin It 4D.  This unit holds temps within 2 degrees all day long.  The size is massive and can do large batches of snack sticks with ease.  The 3D would be a great choice too.  You need the jerky dryer when doing sausage in it though.  Its a quality unit.



Just out of curiosity, what does the jerky dryer do?  I know when I had my Amerique, it was horrible at making jerky.  I would have puddles of water in the smoker from the moisture I'm the meat, which in turn caused the moisture to recircualte causing basically a water smoker type environment.  I eventually started just cold smoking in the Amerique with my Amazn tube and then throwing it all in a dehydrator for the drying part of it.  I was actually considering a Smokin it or the Sausage maker 30lb country smoker with the roof but decided against them because of the experience I had with the Amerique.  It would do that whenever I tried to smoke anything, like ribs for example, and they came out with the texture like they had been boiled(which I hate) so I sold it.


----------



## litterbug (May 17, 2016)

The jerky dryer is basically a computer fan inside of a housing. you sit it on top of the smoker over the exhaust hole and it draws out the moisture.


----------

